# Perchè in rosso NON mi sono separato.



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

*Perchè in rosso NON mi sono separato.*

Argomento: Separazione dei coniugi

Aggiornato al 18/12/2012
Sotto voci: Separazione: scioglimento della comunione legale, Separazione: effetti sul fondo patrimoniale, Separazione: diritti successori
CHE COS'È
La sepazione legale personale dei coniugi (per distinguerla da quella di fatto, priva di effeti sul piano giuridico)  non determina la fine del matrimonio e ne' fa venir meno lo status di coniuge, bensi segna uno stato di crisi potenzialmente reversibile (da qui la previsione di una sua perdita di efficacia nel caso di sopravvenuta riconciliazione, che non richiede particolari formalita' - v. art. 154 c.c. - e per far cessare gli effetti di una separazione gia' pronunciata i coniugi, senza che sia necessario far ricorso al Giudice, possono farlo, previo accordo, con un espressa dichiarazione o con un comportamento non equivoco che sia incompatibile con lo stato di separazione - v. art. 157 c.c. -). La separazione legale, pero', produce effetti giuridici che incidono sui rapporti personali e patrimoniali dei coniugi, lasciando invece immutati quelli con i figli, nei cui confronti permangono - su entrambi i genitori - gli obblighi di cura, istruzione, educazione e mantenimento, indipendentemente da un loro collocamento prevalente e/o esclusivo con uno dei due genitori, sui quali persiste la potesta' genitoriale (v. artt. 155, 155 bis, 155 ter, 155 quater, 155 quinquies e 155 sexies c.c.).
COME SI FA
Gli effetti giuridici tra i coniugi sono:

- sospensione dell'obbligo della coabitazione e dell'assistenza morale;
- sospensione dell'obbligo della fedeltà rispettando, pero', un preciso
principio indicato dalla giurisprudenza: il coniuge separato che intrattenga una nuova relazione sentimentale deve tenere un  comportamento tale da non offendere la dignità, l'onore e la sensibilità dell'altro coniuge. Diversamente, infatti, si affermerebbe tra i coniugi un vero e proprio obbligo alla castità ;

- il Giudice, a prescindere da un addebito o meno della separazione e previa istanza di parte, puo' vietare alla moglie di utilizzare il cognome del marito, se tale uso sia per quest'ultimo gravemente pregiudizievole, ovvero autorizzi la moglie a non usare il cognome stesso qualora dall'uso possa derivarle grave pregiudizio (v. art.156 bis c.c.);
- affievolimento della presunzione di concepimento della prole in costanza di matrimonio: a mente dell'art. 232 comma 2 c.c. questa presunzione non ha luogo se l'eventuale figlio nasca decorsi trecento giorni dalla pronuncia della separazione giudiziale o dell'omologazione della separazione consensuale ovvero dalla data di comparizione dei coniugi davanti al Giuduce, quando li abbia autorizzati a vivere separatamente con provvedimento provvisorio nella pendenza del giudizio di separazione;
- si scioglie il regime patrimoniale dell'eventuale comunione legale dei beni, con la differenza che in caso di separazione consensuale i coniugi andranno a disciplinare tutti i loro rapporti patrimoniali, in caso di separazione giudiziale si ha solo il detto scioglimento della comunione legale ed tutti i beni restano di proprieta' comune o esclusiva (i beni acquistati anteriormente al matrimonio e quelli personali di cui all'art. 179 c.c.). Resta fermo il fondo patrimoniale finalizzato ai bisogni della famiglia;
- permane il diritto di successione ereditaria, salvo che vi sia stato l'addebito della separazione con sentenza passata in giudicato, ma fermo restando il diritto ad un assegno vitalizio - commissurato alle sostanze ereditarie  ed alla qualita' e numero degli eredi legittimi - se al momento dell'apertura della successione godeva degli alimenti (v. art. 548 c.c.). In tal senso, si dovrebbe regolamentare l’applicazione dell’art. 2122 c.c. sul diritto del coniuge separatao al TFR e dell’indennità di mancato preavviso in caso di decesso del coniuge separato, con l’annotazione che le relative somme non fanno parte dell’asse ereditario in quanto maturano iure proprio – e non iure ereditatis – in capo ai soggetti specificamente indicati in detta norma;
- non sussiste il diritto ad una quota del TFR, salvo l’applicazione dell’art. 12 bis legge 898/1970 in ipotesi di divorzio (Cass. Sezione I, sentenza 29 settembre 2005 n. 19046 “Il diritto alla quota del TFR dell'altro coniuge, anche quando tale indennità sia maturata prima della sentenza di divorzio, va interpretato nel senso che tale diritto sorge soltanto se il trattamento spettante all'altro coniuge sia maturato successivamente alla proposizione della domanda introduttiva del giudizio di divorzio, e quindi anche prima della sentenza di divorzio, e non anche se esso sia maturato e sia stato percepito in data anteriore, come in pendenza del giudizio di separazione, potendo in tal caso la riscossione dell'indennità incidere solo sulla situazione economica del coniuge tenuto a corrispondere l'assegno ovvero legittimare una modifica delle condizioni di separazione”);
- permangono gli obblighi di assistenza patrimoniale, da qui la previsione della  corresponsione degli alimenti o mantenimento (sempre che non gli sia addebitabile la separazione) all'altro coniuge economicamente piu' debole (v. art. 156 c.c.);
- assegnazione della casa coniugale al coniuge con il quale convive l'eventuale prole, in considerazione della prioritaria tutela dell'interesse di questi (v. art. 155 quater c.c.).
- rimane fermo il diritto alla pensione di reversibilità. A riguardo, la Suprema Corte di Cassazione, Sez. lavoro sent. n. 4555 del 25/02/2009, ha stabilito l'irrilevanza, ai fini del diritto alla pensione di reversibilità, l'eventuale addebito della separazione al coniuge vivente e l'eventuale percezione - al momento del decesso - di un assegno di mantenimento o a titolo di alimenti di cui all'art 433 e segg. c.c..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Quindi mentre tra fidanzati, amanti e affini è facile LASCIARSI, perchè non c'è nulla di MATERIALE che leghi.

Tra sposati....
Il calvario per liberarsi di una persona è lunghissimo.

E da pusillanime qual sono...

In quella Via Crucis mi sono fermato alla prima Stazione:
Il Conte cade la prima e l'unica volta.

Perchè poi incontr monna fica che gli deterge il volto e si dice...

Coparla non se pole, industriamoci per tenersela...


----------

